# Ellendale



## BELLE &amp; ME (Nov 3, 2004)

Anyone been out around the Ellendale area? Wondering what the crop situation is looking like, and if the hunting has been good. I will be out saturday for a 4 day trip to hunt with friends in the area. Hope to see some of you in the great outdoors this weekend. Good luck to all! :rock: :jammin:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Crops are down...Birds are there but smart! Good luck!


----------

